# Passport



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

As ds never had a passport before being legally adopted & as mine will run out soon, I was wondering what certificates you have to send in, is the short certificate ok or do we need to buy a full certificate for this purpose?


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya,

When we got our little ones passport we only had the adoption order certificate and this was enough but my dh just took everything we had down to Liverpool and it was processed ok without the birth certificate as this wouldnt of come in time b4 our hols.

I'm guessing the short version would be ok but you could ring the hotline prior to applying thats what we did and they were really helpful.

Good Luck

Dawny


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hiya

We have recently got a passport for our little one and we sent the short birth certificate with a letter saying that we do not have the full one and why.  They asked for the adoption order and it was all dealt with very quickly.

Tracey x


----------

